

Mandrill warns attack may have exposed some data about email - drewjaja
http://www.cso.com.au/article/570788/mandrill-warns-attack-may-exposed-some-data-about-email/

======
wglb
Better link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9226421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9226421)

